# Stick Insect? On steriods..



## driftr (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, thought i would post some pics of the latest visitor in our yard.

Not sure what it is, but its massive, wobbles when its not happy and has bright pink/black wings.










its got spikes on it too.


----------



## grimace256 (Jan 7, 2009)

that second pic of the stick insect is awesome. i love it when they move back and forth, look funny.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it about 120mm long or 75m long? I think its a family Phylliidae Ctenomorpha species, but there are a few different un named species in this genus,chronus and wuelfingi.There are over 150 named species in Aust .


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 7, 2009)

All I know is I want one


----------



## bylo (Jan 7, 2009)

Its a titan stick insect ( Acrophylla titan), they get quite large


----------



## driftr (Jan 7, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Is it about 120mm long or 75m long? I think its a family Phylliidae Ctenomorpha species, but there are a few different un named species in this genus,chronus and wuelfingi.There are over 150 named species in Aust .


 
nope its over 20cm long, we've had heaps of the normal twig like ones around the screen doors etc. this one was on the clothes line and is more like a solid branch.
had some nasty looking spikes on it though

i will post up a video of it when i moved it from the house to the tree


----------



## driftr (Jan 7, 2009)

video link

[video=vimeo;2748369]http://vimeo.com/2748369[/video]


----------



## jessb (Jan 7, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Is it about ... *75m long*?


 
Holy crap, I hope not!!!!!:lol:


----------



## falconboy (Jan 7, 2009)

Funny you post this, I came across a huge one the other day, its body was like a really BIG thick pencil - never seen anything like it, just the small ones now and again. Maybe the heat is bringing them out?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 8, 2009)

jessb said:


> Holy crap, I hope not!!!!!:lol:



:lol: We're all going to die!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry, I should have also included...



bylo said:


> Its a titan stick insect ( Acrophylla titan), they get quite large



+1


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like a female titan's stick insect. Absolutely gorgeous creatures. I keep and breed Goliath's. They are awesome insects and make great pets!


----------



## missllama (Jan 8, 2009)

geez that thing is huge! wonder how long it took to grow that big


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 8, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> geez that thing is huge! wonder how long it took to grow that big



Probably about five months or so. I've kept hundreds, maybe thousands, and never had one live much more than about a year. If they're growing quickly they'll be that size by about four months.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I want i want! Really cool find.Can i have it?!


----------



## driftr (Jan 9, 2009)

its gone walkabouts... maybe up the gum tree but it wasnt there yesterday


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 9, 2009)

Totally awesome!!! dont know what breed it is but I WANT ONE I WANT ONE I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!! can i have it??


----------



## hornet (Jan 9, 2009)

yep, as mentioned before its a Acrophylla titan. Should have these guys for sale next season, got fem putting out eggs this season.


----------



## jessb (Jan 9, 2009)

hornet said:


> yep, as mentioned before its a Acrophylla titan. Should have these guys for sale next season, got fem putting out eggs this season.


 
How big are they when they hatch?


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 9, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Is it about ... 75m long?



I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords... :lol:


----------



## jessb (Jan 9, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> cracksinthepitch said:
> 
> 
> > Is it about ... 75m long?/quote]
> ...


----------



## hornet (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got a couple pics of one of my titan girls, currently have 3 females laying, one juvie female and a mature male so should have plenty for sale later i the year. They are only a cm or 2 when they hatch but i wont sell till they have had a few moults and are more hardy.


----------



## snocodile (Jan 12, 2009)

thats huge. i thought that goliath stick insects were massive:lol:


----------



## driftr (Jan 12, 2009)

nice pics... i didnt touch it because i didnt know what it was and whether it would hurt hhahaha
2nd pic is great


----------



## Besty (Jan 29, 2009)

*Stick insect.*

Have you any idea where you can buy a spiny leaf insect in lake macquarie at the moment?


----------

